# Death of a party



## propmistress (Oct 22, 2009)

ohhhhh no Ms. Meeple. I am so sorry for you, and your friends. I hope that things get better in time for the party. 

However I have to admit that I am a little bit worried about my own safety since I read and responded to this thread j/k.


----------



## propmistress (Oct 22, 2009)

I think a lot of us worry about the bad mojo our decorations or party themes create so you are not alone. 

However you are not responsible. Those deaths would have happened and your friends would not have been able to attend whether or not you had a funeral theme. 

And use this opportunity to create some good Karma for yourself by inviting some more people to attend. Especially, people with no plans for Halloween or people who would enjoy the party but have been overlooked in the past.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

I am so sorry that is happening - I hate that the friends are having real deaths in the family... it would make me feel bad as well. 

I hope this doesn't put a damper on your upcoming party.


----------



## lollypopholly (Sep 7, 2009)

I know how you feel. My situation is not involving my party but my neighborhood has seen 2 deaths this summer and I am feeling guilty about displaying corpsed skeletons and a skeleton crawling out of the dirt. I hope they only see it as halloween fun and not me disrespecting the deceased. My next door neighbor lived with his mother and he just buried her in July. I don't want anyone to see my enthusiasm as disrespect and insensitive.


----------



## ohhhmycher (Sep 28, 2009)

I agree with you Holly. My party is actually for my daughters bday. These kids, most of them 15 and 16, lost one of their friends to suicide one year ago this past Sunday and she was buried on Halloween. I was very careful in what I wrote on the tombstones ect. because I didn't want to upset anyone. I stayed away from blood and gore. This morning my daughter told me I could add the bloody laundry room, so I guess I will give it a shot. I hope no one is upset by it.


----------



## dippedstix (Jul 2, 2009)

Wow- how awful! I bet that does put a cloud over things. I don't think in any way did your theme have anything to do with it though. Your party is all in good fun. It's very unfortunate this had to happen right now. I hope you are still able to enjoy your party!


----------



## digbugsgirl (Aug 15, 2007)

That's terrible! Rest assure, though, that your party had nothing to do with it. A few years ago my SIL tried to have a party (not Halloween related) but the first couple of times, something bad always happened. I don't remember what happened the first time, but the second time her dog died the morning of the party. She eventually had the party and all was well. At first she thought that maybe she should just not have the party (bad omen??), but realized it was all just coincidence.


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Thanks for the responses. It did make me feel better. I guess my biggest problem was feeling like it was payback for not going with my first instinct about the party theme. Even though we tried to make it as tongue in cheek and outrageous as possible....still had a that's a 'no no' kind of feeling.

Next time I'll listen to my instincts  But this year I'm stuck with the old guy in the coffin so gonna make the best out of it!


----------



## Baron Samedi (Jan 15, 2009)

The very nature of our hobby means that we are often at risk of causing upset or distress to the recently bereaved. 

As home haunters we tread a fine line between fun and what could conceivably be construed as bad taste.
In a professional haunt, people can choose not to visit. They can't always avoid walking past our homes.

Meeps, I'm sure your party will still be a resounding success, and will be organised with the highest degree of decorum and due sensitivity.


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Thanks Baron


----------

